# Pentathlon!



## sally87 (11 August 2012)

Finally my trip to Olympics! Missed out on eventing and dressage tickets but here I go for the comedy version of sj! Excited!


----------



## Bernster (11 August 2012)

Have a fantastic day. Have tried for those tickets but have never come up so must be v popular!


----------



## WestCoast (11 August 2012)

Congrats. I saw them she they came up on Thursday, but am skint and wanted to take Bree out today so resisted. 

You'll have a great time.

Paula


----------



## shadeofshyness (11 August 2012)

If anyone wants to watch online here's the link

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w332m

I'm quite looking forward to it and hope non-horsey people watch so they see the huge difference between them and professional riders and stop saying all we do it 'sit on while the horse does all the work'...!


----------



## sarabz (11 August 2012)

So far, looks like a really great bunch of honest horses. Saw one chipping a few times but looked like more due to rider lack of pushing him forward/confidence than trying to be naughty. Also saw a few refusals but when the rider looks down at the fence instead of over it, what do you expect? Overall, much, MUCH higher standard than Beijing - no surprise, but still really good to see. 

A bit of a difference in riding ability from the past couple of weeks, however


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

I fell asleep watching the gymnastics and woke up to find show jumping on. I watched a round or two and thought to myself - I didn't think the Paralympics were on til next week. Then they said it was the Pentathalon and I have giggled through the last 20mins!

The Chillean was epic comedy! Even his turnout was humerous!


----------



## 4x4 (11 August 2012)

Cor, that was a bit dodgy - what was that rearing all about?


----------



## 4x4 (11 August 2012)

This one's not doing much better!


----------



## silu (11 August 2012)

After the disgusting exhibition in Beijing I thought that standard was maybe a 1 off, so decided to watch . Things this Olympics weren't going too badly until a visibly upset horse reared right up and went over. Despite this the horse was then asked to jump it's round. As far as I am aware the horse wasn't checked to see if it was ok, hopefully it was. After this incident I couldn't stand to watch any more. Hope the horse survived it's round of jumping but OMG if this is the best Modern Pentathletes in the world, god knows what goes on at events which are not broadly televised.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

At least the British guy is showing them how it's done!


----------



## 4x4 (11 August 2012)

The question is WHY did that horse stand up twice?  They said that they were all guaranteed safe rides and absolutely no stoppers!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			The question is WHY did that horse stand up twice?  They said that they were all guaranteed safe rides and absolutely no stoppers!
		
Click to expand...

Ah but horses aren't machines and give a horse a toy and it will play with it


----------



## stolensilver (11 August 2012)

That rearing was rider error all the way. If you are tense and worried and hang onto a horse's mouth you are stepping on the accelerator but giving nowhere for the energy to go, except upwards. Don't blame the horse!

I'm glad this is on TV. It should go a long way to showing people how hard it is to ride a horse well. There's a bit more to it than "just sitting there and steering". 

And I'm stunned at the bravery of the Korean guy who had the horse rear over on top of him. To get back on and do his round is heroic. He knows he could have died or broken his back in a fall like that.


----------



## hcm88 (11 August 2012)

Awful so awful I'm cringeing from behind my cushion. Clearly the majority can't see a stride let alone understand how to ride a course and it's very poor to see such a performance at the Olympics. These people are meant to be at the top of their sport yet can barely master the basics, and in a sport such as show jumping there's an element of danger involved also so it's even more important that the riders are competent and in reality most aren't! I'm surprised it's lasted as a element of the Olympics to be honest, many of them certainly aren't displaying qualities of what I expect of an Olympic athlete.


----------



## Mike007 (11 August 2012)

The performance of the day in the riding was by the little mare Trinidad. (Trinny to her friends). She was probably the least imposing to look at ,(and I understand she was nearly rejected without even test jumping)yet she produced one of the two clear rounds. She put right every mistake her rider made. Watch her through the treble.That is one clever horse and so genuine. But she is a hunter first and foremost ,and used to dealing with the unexpected. I wonder if we are asking too much expecting the competitors to ride horses that are pure showjumpers.


----------



## madmav (11 August 2012)

Beijing was more or less horse abuse. Upsetting and unnecessary. Haven't watched this one. Couldn't face it. Reckon they should come up with another discipline to make up the five. Who would lend their horse for this? Do they get paid a lot? How could anyone watch their horse being put through that?


----------



## angelish (11 August 2012)

Mike007 said:



			The performance of the day in the riding was by the little mare Trinidad. (Trinny to her friends). She was probably the least imposing to look at ,(and I understand she was nearly rejected without even test jumping)yet she produced one of the two clear rounds. She put right every mistake her rider made. Watch her through the treble.That is one clever horse and so genuine. But she is a hunter first and foremost ,and used to dealing with the unexpected. I wonder if we are asking too much expecting the competitors to ride horses that are pure showjumpers.
		
Click to expand...

was that the black mare with the white face ?
what a lovely horse  i'd have quite happily taken that one home 


 at the rear ,they do need to do something with the rules of this competition ,that horse should have been checked before being allowed to continue


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (11 August 2012)

Mike007 Trinni was my favourite l, I said she looked like a hunter and one that you would have good fun on, there was another one that looked more hunter like than some of the others, can't remember the name though, (still recovering from a hard week). I did say that I reckoned the best horses would be hunters that also showjump or showjumpers that also hunt, as it does make them that much more genuine and able to find a fifth leg! I actually thought they all did fairly well, as trying to train them to get used to those crowds would be v v hard, even the international horses struggled. I actually used to groom for Magic Mans old owners, and he used to do Penthalon then (about 6 years ago) so it is nice to see him looking well and still jumping


----------



## Miss L Toe (11 August 2012)

BAREFOOT ALERT the Austrlian [learnt to ride onhis farm in Wogga Wogga] riding a nice horse, first off in MP.


----------



## James6 (11 August 2012)

I agree that Trinidad was by far the most suitable horse for the riders. The others looked more quality but much sharper with it and the riders just weren't up to it. Horrific fall when the horse went over backwards, I think they should have taken that one out in case it happened again and definitely not jumped it straight after with no check. 
Interesting to see how the women get on tomorrow, does anyone know if they use the same horses?


----------



## Mike007 (11 August 2012)

I believe there are different horses for tomorrow.


----------



## Equibrit (11 August 2012)

US H&H; http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/showthread.php?t=364146


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2012)

Equibrit said:



			US H&H; http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/showthread.php?t=364146

Click to expand...

Aw, bless Trinidad, she's world famous. I wonder what kind of money the owners could ask for her if they wanted to! 

That's an interesting thread. I do wonder how much the riding standard has improved and how much of the reduction in the train-wreak factor was those marvelous horses giving it their all to get the job done in spite of the blokes on top. At least we can be proud of the British horse selectors, the horses and their trainers. I was just happy that it was less painful to watch than it was last time around, but they're right that the riding standard is still poor.


----------



## Thistle (11 August 2012)

I loved Trinny and the black mare.

I have been reliably informed (by someone involved) that the rearing horse is absolutely fine, it's very quiet normally but got confused with stop and go being issued at the same time. The first rider (who withdrew) upset it and the second rider (who fell off) suffered the consequences. It was quiet and well behaved at all other times.


----------



## jaquelin (12 August 2012)

Obvious rider error with Korean. Reins way too short & when horse started jumping about he pulled back & up instead of dropping hands. Result - over! An awful lot were riding too short & not giving horses room to move in front. 
I know Trinny - fab horse, mainly hunts but is a cracker, careful jumper & obedient. Not the most beautiful, a bit jug- headed but I am sure her owner wouldn't take all the tea in China for her.


----------



## emma.is (12 August 2012)

Got a right soft spot for these nice honest horses being trotted up some really cracking show cobs! Wonder if any of them are for sale....


----------

